# Overnighter near Nerja



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

For some reason the campsite map won't let me in, so I'll just post the question......anyone know of an overnight stopover anywhere in the region of Nerja on the Spanish Coast???
Thanks in anticipation......
Garcia


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There's a petrol station just off the Nerja exit from the A7 / E15 that allows you to stay overnight if you buy fuel or use the restaurant. It has facilities for filling and emptying and I have often seen a few vans using it. I think exit junction 292.
A better bet might be Torrox Costa on the beach at the Ancla pub. When we last used it the beach toilets adjacent had been left unlocked and you could also get water from the beach .
GPS co-ords N 36.73157 W 3,94493


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Last time we were in Nerja (about three years ago) motorhomes were overnighting on the main carpark right in the centre of town. We were staying with friends so didn't test it out ourselves.

Cazzie


----------



## Parrotspain (Apr 12, 2009)

I haven't visited for a year or so, but at the extreme west end of Torre Del Mar at the end of the Paseo Marítimo (seaside promenade), there is a huge wasteground area. 

Quite a few motorhomes overnight there. It's right by the beach and walking distance into the town. Quite a good place if you don't need hookup. 

P


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Parrotspain said:


> I haven't visited for a year or so, but at the extreme west end of Torre Del Mar at the end of the Paseo Marítimo (seaside promenade), there is a huge wasteground area.
> 
> Quite a few motorhomes overnight there. It's right by the beach and walking distance into the town. Quite a good place if you don't need hookup.
> 
> P


Sorry thats not allowed now as 
access to that park is blocked and signs in Torre prohibit overnight parking on the seafront. However the site near the lighthouse I still an excellent option.


----------



## Parrotspain (Apr 12, 2009)

The original parking area agreed has been closed sadly, for a couple of years to motorhomes. I mean further along to the west. Go past the Campsite entrance and there is a huge open area extending for several hundred yards.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Parrotspain said:


> The original parking area agreed has been closed sadly, for a couple of years to motorhomes. I mean further along to the west. Go past the Campsite entrance and there is a huge open area extending for several hundred yards.


I know where you mean , , trouble is that it may be ok there in winter months but Police may still move you on . Unfortunately there seems to be a be a growing Policy amongst the councils in all the costas in those areas to stop Motorhomes wild camping.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

McGeemobile said:


> There's a petrol station just off the Nerja exit from the A7 / E15 that allows you to stay overnight if you buy fuel or use the restaurant. It has facilities for filling and emptying and I have often seen a few vans using it. I think exit junction 292.
> A better bet might be Torrox Costa on the beach at the Ancla pub. When we last used it the beach toilets adjacent had been left unlocked and you could also get water from the beach .
> GPS co-ords N 36.73157 W 3,94493


Just set up at the Ancla, no toilets open but water available. 6 vans including me. German guy said no hassles from police. All ok to stay.
Thanks again for the tip
Garcia


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aire*

Salobrena free and nice


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

UPDATE
Would you believe 5minutes after my previous post,the cops turned up and enforce the "usual" Spanish rules. Nothing outside the van, no chairs, not even levelling wedges or you're camping and will be moved on . Only want a nite anyway, but there's a few p***d off . now up to 8 vans.....
Garcia


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We can also recommend Salobrena.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I did warn of this sort of thing happening?


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

We'll we did our night and moved on. Wasn't really a problem for us and for most of the others .(14 vans in all overnight....!)Cops didn't come back.
Only 3 or 4 had stayed more than a night, and I cannot really understand why anyone would want to. Not the nicest bit of beach. But still, for me a perfect halfway stop between Tuesday and today!
Thanks again
Garcia


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Garcia said:


> We'll we did our night and moved on. Wasn't really a problem for us and for most of the others .(14 vans in all overnight....!)Cops didn't come back.
> Only 3 or 4 had stayed more than a night, and I cannot really understand why anyone would want to. Not the nicest bit of beach. But still, for me a perfect halfway stop between Tuesday and today!
> Thanks again
> Garcia


Damn, saw this OP too late. 
We always used to overnight at the Ancla until last year when we were moved on and told aggressively not to return by the fuzz so could have warned you.
Shame really, met lots of friends there and saw the same crews each year. Bar was ok, and good English garage over the road.


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

The cops we're at least non aggressive. They simply said nothing out of the van....no chairs ,tables etc and you can stay.
As I sAid it only really bothered the 3 or 4 who wanted to stop more than a night.....for one night , I can sit in the van ok
Garcia


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Yep - that's the law in Spain. 

You can 'park' wherever any other vehicles are allowed to (and then sit/sleep inside your parked vehicle if you want to); but you cannot 'camp' in public areas. 

MH on ramps, and/or with awning/chairs/tables/washing line/bbq etc out = camping.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

TheNomad said:


> Yep - that's the law in Spain.
> 
> You can 'park' wherever any other vehicles are allowed to (and then sit/sleep inside your parked vehicle if you want to); but you cannot 'camp' in public areas.
> 
> MH on ramps, and/or with awning/chairs/tables/washing line/bbq etc out = camping.


Thats ok unless Motorhomes are specifically prohibited by signs as on the Torre del Mar sea front and one or two other places I know of in that area.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Getting moved on is part of the fun, it never fazes us we just laugh it off...

ray.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes, it's a handy stopping off place.There's a nice little bar with tapas and a Spanish clientele not far from the Ancla too. It also has WiFi. It's on the same side of the road but I forget the name.


----------

